# first reflection panel thickness



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

For FR (ceiling, side walls, back wall) is 2" OC 703 panel 2'x4' good enough? For WAF I may need to use 2" instead of 4". Is there a noticeable difference in SQ between using 2" and 4" panels?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

People use 2 and 4 in panels all the time and with WAF what choice do you REALLY have? I use my own recipe that is a bit shy of 2' and they work great so I see no problem with yours.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It all depends on the situation, what else is going on in the room, what you have room for elsewhere in terms of broadband control, etc. From a purely refleciton standpoint, 2" is fine. If you have limited bass control options, then something thicker may be a better solution to balance things.

Bryan


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for the reply Chad and Bryan.

I have superchunks in the front corners. Already have two diy black 4" panels, but it seems a bit too big for the room, in terms of aesthetics. So thinking of diy 2" panels next time around instead of the 4". WAF is not really a big concern but thought I make it look nice for her since I'm spending a lot of time and money in the HT. So I can spend more $$ :bigsmile:


----------

